# Yes Another Snow Goose Hunting Video



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nothing flashy - just a good time from the other spring.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice! I like the "ROSS"!


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Nicely done Chris thanks for sharing.... :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Good dog work!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Maybe it just because I havent pulled the trigger on a snow in a month but other then th Super Grind. That was the best video I have seend of your yet Chris. Nice work!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Great Video Chris! Thanks for sharing


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the post Chris. I cant freaking wait.
Duckjunky


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

how many dekes were u using?


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Nice, thats doing some work with no wind.

About 9 minutes and 36 seconds into it........Did that goose fall on a landmine or what.


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

GREAT JOB......LOOKS LIKE I NEED TO HEAD OUT THERE THIS SPRING TOO HUH....


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

MN goose killa said:


> how many dekes were u using?


Not too many, maybe 300-400.



kaiserduckhelm said:


> Nice, thats doing some work with no wind.
> 
> About 9 minutes and 36 seconds into it........Did that goose fall on a landmine or what.


I noticed that too. Probably just an open wound with a hard impact = landmine effect.


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

seems like you have the e-caller pretty loud, do you turn it down when the geese get close?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The camera probably had a speaker pointed at it.

For a hunt like that we have multiple e-callers running at moderate levels.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Nice vid. Whose dog?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Finally some good beginning music!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

USAlx50 said:


> Nice vid. Whose dog?


Thats Samson, bigblackfoots CLM.

That got me excited for the spring season..Its going to be a looong winter..


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I like Samson in the field - no ribbons yet though Lyle. :wink:


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a hard workin meat dog for sure! I've wondered if that dog ever goes outside and doesn't look to the sky for birds. He's all business.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> I like Samson in the field - no ribbons yet though Lyle. :wink:


Last time I checked... we dont kill "ribbons" :wink:

:lol:


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Hey Chris thats some sweet footage. That sure was a fun time hunting them snows in May. Glad you got the footage up.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

At 7:15 theres a group of four coming in, the one on the rights got a bum right wingtip.

Glad to see you put him out of his "misery"! :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> > I like Samson in the field - no ribbons yet though Lyle. :wink:
> ...


Put them brown dogs to work! Always nice to see some chocs doing their thing in the field.

It is fun chasing those ribbons in the summertime to keep the pooches sharp though.


----------

